# Ruger 17 hmr



## wallegator (Aug 19, 2009)

i am thinking about buying a ruger 17hmr does anybody own one. how does it shoot. any advice on why i should go with another brand, besides price. thanks.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

What model? the 77? Rugers bolt action guns are very well put together. Their semi-auto rifles have a floolowing also. (im a follower myself, where is that kool-aid???)


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a Ruger 10/22 and like it but have never shot any of their .17HMRs. I own a Savage Model 93FV which has a heavy barrel and the accutrigger and absolutely LOVE it. I picked it up new as a pachage deal for $200. It likes the Winchester Supreme ammo and shoots better than I ever will.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 77/22 in 22WMR that shoots really well, I havent shot it in a while since I got my CZ, I wouldnt hesitate to buy one.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

the one I had the trigger sucked,,this was a Savage !!!


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Gator, Like Buckeyeguy I own the 93R17fxp. it has the tapered barrel with the synthetic stock and came with a scope. I must say i love it. It is the flatest shooting gun i have shot. If you are looking to get one keep an eye on the sales ad for fin fur and feather they have had one or more of them on sale for the past two months. That's where I got mine and only paid $219.00. Not sure where Wallbrige is located but it was an hour drive for me, but it was well worth it spent ten dollars in gas to save $50.00. and they have they ammo on sale this month for $8.99 for a box of 50 they are usually $12.99. hope this helps you out.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

FYI..... The fin was out of the Hornady 17 that was listed in the sales flyer as of wednesday. Might want to call ahead if you plan on making the trip.


----------



## wallegator (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks for the input. i ordered the 77/17 today with a leupold 3.5x10x50 for the top.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

wallegator said:


> thanks for the input. i ordered the 77/17 today with a leupold 3.5x10x50 for the top.


Sounds like a great rig.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought a ruger 17 hmr has a bull barrel with a sweet 17 scope very accurate.I shoot woodchucks at 120-180 yrds.Its a sweet gun.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice flat round great for squirrel ground hogs I have seen some yotes taken with them. 

I say get it.


----------

